# Cellular Service



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi folks

As I am getting close to my move to Mexico, I am going to need to cancel my iPhone service with ATT and unlock my iPhone so that I can secure immediate service as I will be driving into Mexico.

My dilemma is this;
If I discontinue service with ATT I will be without reliable service as I begin my journey.
Therefore I would like to explore getting service in Mexico ahead of my trip. I live in Las Vegas and can spend a weekend in San Diego, cross to Tijuana and sign up for service there (option?)
OR ???? suggestions?

Thanks

Stevo


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Is it possible to unlock your phone before canceling your ATT service, and canceling the ATT service once you’ve moved and got your Mexican chip and are ready to put it into your phone?

If that can‘t be done, then your plan of getting service in Tijuana (just buy a chip [SIM card], don’t sign up for any plan) will work. After the trip you can discard it and get a new chip and number local to the area that you’re moving to. I don’t know what the chip will cost in Tijuana, but here in Mexico City they are about 100 pesos; that seems a reasonable price to pay for temporary service during the trip until you get to your final destination. It might cost a little more for additional air time if the initial air time that comes with the chip isn’t enough for your needs.


----------



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

maesonna said:


> Is it possible to unlock your phone before canceling your ATT service, and canceling the ATT service once you’ve moved and got your Mexican chip and are ready to put it into your phone?
> 
> If that can‘t be done, then your plan of getting service in Tijuana (just buy a chip [SIM card], don’t sign up for any plan) will work. After the trip you can discard it and get a new chip and number local to the area that you’re moving to. I don’t know what the chip will cost in Tijuana, but here in Mexico City they are about 100 pesos; that seems a reasonable price to pay for temporary service during the trip until you get to your final destination. It might cost a little more for additional air time if the initial air time that comes with the chip isn’t enough for your needs.


Thanks but I am looking at relatively long term in Mexico with future plans to move there permanently. 
I need to find best options so I am not without service

Thanks


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

What’s the “but” for? I don’t see anything in my suggestions that’s contradicted by your plans. If the permanent move is in the unscheduled future, you’d just keep your Tijuana number (as per the plan B) as long as you’re traveling around Mexico.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

There's no need to cancel your service. Your AT&T phone will switch over to the Telcel towers once you get into Mexico. I live in Tijuana, and had an AT&T prepaid phone when I first moved, but with a San Diego phone number, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

go with what maesonna suggests and get a SIM at the border. When you settle in the Mayan Rivera, get a new SIM with a local number (to avoid roaming charges). Then you can choose to continue with the Amigo Plan (pay as you go) or another plan that includes phone, sms, and data time.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Tiajuanahopeful is correct, ATT will switch over to telcel towers automatically, however make sure you have a phone with a sim card, otherwise it won't work, or at least it won't in most areas. I have an international ATT plan and I use the same phone when I am in Oaxaca and when I travel back to Alabama.


----------



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5 and im concerned about the extra data charges. So using ATT's international plan would cost a lot more. I would like to subscribe to a service in mexico that has wide coverage and good service. Suggestions?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

STEVOH said:


> I have an iPhone 5 and im concerned about the extra data charges. So using ATT's international plan would cost a lot more. I would like to subscribe to a service in mexico that has wide coverage and good service. Suggestions?


Telcel es la Red


----------

